# Raspberry Pi? Buying frenzy crashes website



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> A new British computer that costs a mere £22 ($35) has experienced such high levels of demand that its website crashed.
> 
> Launched this morning at 6.00 am GMT, the credit-card sized Linux computer immediately sold out  crashing not only the official launch website but also other manufacturers that sell the machine.


More


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

WOW!
Somehow I doubt all those people quite realize what it is they're getting. They probably think it's more of a fully functional computer than it is at present.


----------



## spudy12 (Nov 7, 2010)

FYI: Didn't crash they're website, very well load balanced. did however completely bring down RS components and Element 14's website which is an international company haha 

anyway this product has so much potential, the educational side is so over due!
Also XBMC media streamer (and HD at that!) for £22, HELL YES! 

haha, just my thoughts


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I agree about the Educational Value.......:up: And, at the right price....:up:


----------



## SmuckersLaFart (Mar 2, 2012)

It just passed EMC electronic compatibility testing...Not too much longer before this starts going out. I can't wait to do what i will with my CRT for $35. Only problem is the opening of this product was disastrous and getting one is going to be a long wait.


----------

